# Pics of 2002 Xterra SE Supercharged



## lincolnnellie (Jun 11, 2004)

32" BFG AT KO's
ARB Bullbar
Shrockworks Rock Sliders (next week)


----------



## alexburke21 (Aug 19, 2002)

Nice, some built bigger for a change... Keep it up!


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

nice .. i like it , only suggestion .. some how widen the stance(wheels / tires).. looks a lil wierd, but still nice


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

spacers would fix that
but i think it looks nice
I love Xterras, good to see something different around here


----------



## lincolnnellie (Jun 11, 2004)

If I had a straight on picture, then the stance wouldn't look wierd. My shrockworks rock sliders will be here this week, then the winch and lift are next.


----------



## lincolnnellie (Jun 11, 2004)

Here are some more pics with my rocksliders on....


----------



## WRteam200sx (Mar 15, 2003)

ok yeah .. maybe just that picture was wierd... cause it doesnt look bad now..


----------



## NotAnotherHonda (Aug 7, 2003)

less pictures, more mudding! haha


----------



## lincolnnellie (Jun 11, 2004)

NotAnotherHonda said:


> less pictures, more mudding! haha


You should have seen it by the end of the day!

:thumbup:


----------

